# Kitten Possible UTI?



## stitchsmom (Jun 29, 2006)

I got my kitten from a farm on Sunday and I took her to the vet on Monday. She's approx 7-8 weeks old. She has been using the litter box, it took her awhile to get comfortable but she does use it. Then all of the sudden Tuesday morning as I was laying in bed and she was playing on the bed, she peed on the comforter. I didn't see her do it. I took everything off the bed and put all new sheets/comforter on and flipped the mattress. I had no problems with her Wednesday. Then this morning she did it again, once again I was laying in bed and she was playing. I am wondering if she has a possible UTI...here are some factors: 

- The bed is pretty high up but she is capable of jumping off of it and usually does jump down when she feels like it. 

- The litterbox is right next to the bed. 

- Her urine has no pinkish color. 

- she has been using the litterbox. I took her to my boyfriends house yesterday and brought her litterbox along and she didn't seem comfortable using it there. She would dig around and then get out after a few minutes. The minute we got home she went in her litterbox. 

-she does occasionally go in her litterbox and dig around and not use it. 

I'm hoping that this is just a phase. I'm getting an pet cleaner so that she doesn't smell the urine when I replace the old stuff. Does this sound like she might have a UTI or do you think this is just a kitten thing? 

Please help! She is my first kitten! I really don't want to take her to the vet again if this sounds like its just a kitten phase because I just spent a lot of money on at the vet on Monday and I need to wait until I get paid!

Thanks!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, I think this could be a UTI. I adopted a kitten who would go 4-6 days between incidents of peeing outside the box, so I was really thinking it was behavioral because of the infrequency. But it turned out to be a UTI.

The lack of visible blood in the urine doesn't mean it's not a UTI, Kobi didn't have any either. The activity of digging around and not going seems to be an indicator as well. I believe you need to get her checked out.

Was she using a litterbox at the farm or just going outdoors? I guess if she wasn't using a box there, that might complicate the indicators....


----------



## blackeyedgurl (Jun 29, 2006)

I would have it looked at. When my cat gets a UTI generally she goes to the box and tries to pee, but it's like it doesn't work so she just gives up. This might seem like playing in the litter box. Also we never saw blood in her urine, but the area around her urethra was a little pink. The vet said that it didn't really matter if there was blood cos what they look at are the white cells.

Because it is a kitten I would get her to a vet as soon as possible so it doesn't move into her kidneys and cause kidney failure. Kittens aren't as hearty as older cats, when they seem sick it's usually a good idea just to go. A lot of vets won't charge you just to look at the cat for a few minutes.

It will probably not end up being very very expensive. If you can try to get a urine sample (good luck with that, I never succeeded, but if you want to try when you see her heading to the cat box follow her, when she starts to pee stick a pie plate or something you can use to catch the urine as its coming out. Put it in a little rubbermaid or tupperwear container and put it in the fridge or take it over to the vet's immediately, again good luck) it will cut down on the bill. My cat sat at the vets office for 4 hours without peeing (they couldn't even cath her) so they had to pump her full of fluids to get her to let it go. She had to go back twice and I think the total cost was $100 for treatment, urine capture, and antibiotics, it was about $50 a trip, which trust me isn't bad! Initial kitten shots and check over can get pricey. (i always recommend calling around to different vets about pricing, and talking to people at work or at pet stores about what vet they use and pricing, you'd be surprised how often you'll find an awesome vet at a better price!)

To prevent it in the future you can get her cranberry supplement cat treats or feed her a high quality food with cranberries and blueberries in it to help keep her clean. Drs. Foster and Smith sell a lot of cranberry products for cats with urinary tract problems. Also make sure she always has a fresh supply of water. Some cats won't drink water that's been sitting around for even half a day. You can get her one of those fancy cat bubblers (water fountain) or you can just change the water in the morning and at night. Always make sure the water dishes are clean. Making sure she has lots of water can go a long way to fixing her.

Another tip: make sure her litter box is always clean. Clean it out once a day. Some cats won't go in a dirty box and will literally try to hold it until you clean. Just like when people try to hold it, sometimes it causes infections.

I would wash the sheets and soak the spots on the mattress with a product called "natures miracle" you can get it from most vets, pet stores and even wal-mart now sells it! It really is a miracle and it will break down the enzymes that urine can leave behind.

Good luck!


----------



## stitchsmom (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you for the replies.

The first time she peed on the bed she had just pooped in her litter box minutes before. I was thinking she might be picky..but today there was nothing in her litter box. 

I do not know if she was using a litterbox on the farm or not. Because she is only going on my blankets that are bunched up and no where else, she might be used to going on bedding. 

The one main thing that has me concerned is the squatting in the litter box without peeing. I made her a vet appointment for Monday. I hope she is okay throughout the weekend!

One other question: how often do kittens usually go to the bathroom? I've never had a cat before so I'm worried that she might be going a lot less than what is normal.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

> *The one main thing that has me concerned is the squatting in the litter box without peeing. I made her a vet appointment for Monday. I hope she is okay throughout the weekend!*


Thinking you have a serious condition here, and maybe you should try to get her in yet today, or maybe you have a Vet in your area that does house calls.


----------



## blackeyedgurl (Jun 29, 2006)

I am not home all day, but when I am home at night (from 4:30 pm on) mine seem to use the cat box at least 2-3 times. Generally they aren't doing both kinds of business in one trip. If thre was nothing in her litter box at all today I would be very very very concerned and call my vet immdiately. If she isn't poopin' or peeing then there is definately something wrong with her. 

It sounds like you are keeping her in the bed room. Check everything for dampness or urine smell (trust me, you'll know its cat pee). Check your closet especially. If it seems like she's going in the same spot all the time, move the litter box there. Pick all clothes, blankets, etc, anything that she may pee on, off the floor and out of the room. You want to make the litter box as enticing as possible! Or try my bathroom method below. Although this really sounds like classic UTI to me.

If you think she might be doing her business someplace else try this: Put the litter box in your bathroom and lock the cat in there with it. Make sure there are no towels or bath mats or anything on the floor. You can put a kitty bed in there for her so she's not sleeping on the cold floor (check it for urine everytime you go in there though), and lots of cat toys, her food and water. She will literally be forced to use the box cos cat's like to cover their business. Make her stay in there for 3-5 days (we do this when ever we bring home a new kitten so they fully understand that the litter box is for potty). But honestly, if she doesn't make any sort of potty in 24 hours you need to get her to a vet immediately.

Is she still eating and drinking? Is she still playful? Are her gums pinkish (do they change color when you gently press on them with your finger, they should flash white and turn pink again quickly)? Does her head, ears, or nose feel hot? If your answer to the first three is no and the last one is yes, she needs to see a vet immediately.

Also feed her soft cat food for the next few days, she may be dehydrated and the water content of that food is much better for a cat (esp a kitten cos some aren't terrific about drinking water).

I also recommend checking out your library for books about cat care, and asking your vet if there are any clinics in the area that offer new kitty classes (for new cat owners, some humane societies do this too).


----------



## stitchsmom (Jun 29, 2006)

She is pooping about twice a day and I do see her pee also about twice a day. With the litter that I have it is hard to tell how much she is going because it absorbs the pee right away, the only way I know she goes is a little dark spot on the litter. She doesn't have diarehha. 

She is very playful. When she wakes up from her nap she goes right to her bowls to eat and drink. She's not hot. I didn't check her gums because she is sleeping and I don't want to wake her up because she is too cute  

I checked my entire room, I can't find anything that suggests she went somewhere else. I believe I would smell it! 

Like I said, I have an appointment for Monday. If she seems to be getting sick I would take her to the emergency vet. 

I'm not sure I have the heart to keep her in the bathroom. She's already accostumed to sleeping on me at night and I'd hate to not be able to have her in here.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Stitchsmom, 
If I am understanding you correctly and your kitten is straining at the box and not urinating she needs to get to a vet immediately. It can not wait until Monday. A blockage can progess extremely quickly and by the time you realize it's an emergency it may be too late. The danger is that she could be blocked and, if that is the case, it will be fatal in 24-72 hours. It's more common in male cats than in female cat's but it does happen. 
Good luck!


----------



## blackeyedgurl (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm with Nanook, if she is going in the box and not peeing, or seems to be having a difficult time, a trip to the vet really should not wait. If you call your vet most of them will take you on an emergency ASAP as long as its during business hours. A blockage can progress very quickly, and like I said, with a kitten they can go down hill and die very quickly. An infection can be just as bad and considering she is only a kitten, what seems like a small problem: UTI can progress to a very serious life or death situation very quickly. 

Considering you've found no signs of her not using her litter box (going potty elsewhere) I would be very concerned that she is ill. You mentioned she hadn't used her litter box today, this is a big deal, cos if she didn't go somewhere else, this means she isn't going at all. If she isn't going, then its building up in her system and she will die.

With many kittens they don't shows signs of illness (lethargy, anorexia, etc) until its almost too late. I would call the vet and explain that she is straining to pee and is going in the box but not producing any urine. If they still don't think this is important, find a new vet and get to the emergency vet.

Personally I wouldn't wait, I'd get to a vet right now, even if it meant just walking in the door, any vet will realize how serious not urinating for over 12 hours is. Also if it's the money you are worried about, most vets will work out a payment plan if you can't pay it all in one shot. I've done that before with no problems.


----------

